# Oliva Cain Robusto Maduro Cigar Review - Good cigar, but not equal to the hype



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar was good, but I think its been overrated. It reminded me a lot of the RP Edge Maduro. In fact, it even had the band on the foot. Flavors...

Read the full review here: Oliva Cain Robusto Maduro Cigar Review - Good cigar, but not equal to the hype


----------

